# Medicare and Medicaid Certified Nursing Home Compare Website



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2016)

Here is a government website where you can compare nursing homes that are Medicare and Medicaid certified.  More here.



> Nursing Home Compare allows consumers to compare information about nursing homes. It contains quality of care and staffing information for all 15,000 plus Medicare- and Medicaid-participating nursing homes.
> 
> *Note*: Nursing homes aren't included on Nursing Home Compare if they aren't Medicare- or Medicaid-certified. These Nursing Homes can be licensed by the state. For information about nursing homes not on Nursing Home Compare, contact your State Survey Agency.


----------

